# Juba - The Capital of South Sudan



## Odoyoz (Jan 6, 2009)

i live in kenya for a while its very similar


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

juba looks great :applause:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Juba looks like a small provincial town not a possible capital to a modern nation. I think South Sudan deserves to separate but i hope there is no bloodshed in the process.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree, south Sudan should separate, but if history has thought us anything, then there will most likely be bloodshed during this process. Sadly, nothing comes easily in Africa.hno:

Juba is a nice looking town and with the right kind of investment it will be even much better. :cheers:


----------



## gogosudany (Nov 2, 2010)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:^^^^ good job we are going to get better! .


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Now they are free...


----------

